# myny's nipples are now producing milk,is it likely the babies will be born soon??



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_just been sat with Myny and when you squeeze her nipples they are now producing milk, could this be a sign that the kittens are going to be born soon? neither Eeny or Mo produced any milk before their kittens were born so i cant really go on what happened with them x_


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

that is very odd as most cats dont start actually producing milk till the 1st is born but sometimes (as with all cats nothing is the same for them all) a pregnant cat will start producing milk a little early because she hears other kittens mewing for milk and other again somestimes it happens just before they have their babies.. fingers crossed its the 2nd option though


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

lucky had milk a week before her kittens arrived on her last litter...


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

mypets said:


> lucky had milk a week before her kittens arrived on her last litter...


Same here, I was really excited when Pixie's milk came in as a book I read said that this meant the birth was 'imminent', but it took aes!  If it's her first litter it's probs likely to be sooner than that tho.


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_eeny myny and mo all came in to heat within a week of each other, eeny and mo have already had their babies so im hoping that myny's will want to make an apperance soon _


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> _eeny myny and mo all came in to heat within a week of each other, eeny and mo have already had their babies so im hoping that myny's will want to make an apperance soon _


Be you then me again with Tia...


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_we must be crackers lol. how are your new arrivals hun?_


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> _we must be crackers lol. how are your new arrivals hun?_


All doing well, suckling away at selecta...she looks so proud..bless her...might keep the grey boy...hes stunning...fully grey...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_i dont blame you, i love grey cats. i was hoping mo might have one, but no such luck lol. i cant wait to see myny's babies, i hope she has one similar to her  
im hoping she has her babies soon, we are going camping for three nights on sat! ive arranged for a friend to stay here though so i know all mums and babies will be ok but its not the same lol, i want to be there when she has them x _


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_just found Myny in my sons room ripping up bits of paper behind his toy box. ive put her in my bedroom now and she looking all round the room....i wonder if she is trying to find somewhere to have her babies????_


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yes, we had milk a few days before.


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_myny is still acting odd. this morning when i noticed she was acting weird i decided to keep her in our bedroom out the way of my son and the other cats. ive got two birthing boxes in my bedroom, one in the wardrobe and one in the corner, but ive decided to lay some bin bags on my bed and cover them with an old blanket...just in case she decides to have them on there :rolleyes5:
I left her on her own for a bit while i made dinner and when i came back to the bedroom she shot out from under the bed being very vocal! she is laid near me on the bed now being very affectionate so im guessing she wants me here with her. 
i really hope she has them today  _


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> _myny is still acting odd. this morning when i noticed she was acting weird i decided to keep her in our bedroom out the way of my son and the other cats. ive got two birthing boxes in my bedroom, one in the wardrobe and one in the corner, but ive decided to lay some bin bags on my bed and cover them with an old blanket...just in case she decides to have them on there :rolleyes5:
> I left her on her own for a bit while i made dinner and when i came back to the bedroom she shot out from under the bed being very vocal! she is laid near me on the bed now being very affectionate so im guessing she wants me here with her.
> i really hope she has them today  _


sounds good hun x:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

fingers crossed.. the behaviour sounds promising


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_i think she is just teasing me lol, ive decided to stay in my room with her seing as she wants some company. she is sat eating chicken stew at the mo lol, def not off her food. we have had a couple of runny poohs though...my bedroom smells lovely each time she uses the litter tray :frown2: ooh the joys of cats eh x_


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_heres a few pics ive just taken of myny relaxing on the bed 

































_


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_i know she is my cat...but she really is beautifull :001_wub:_


----------

